# New pet rabbit's C&C/NIC Cage!



## EdwardForDaWeen (Jun 22, 2012)

I just got Shiro 2 days ago and he loves the C&C Cage that I built for him! He is only 6 weeks and he hasn't hopped to the 2nd floor loft yet. But he's able to hop on the blue platform!







It was really easy to make it is a 2x2 cage. I bought the Cubes at target in their storage department. For the bottom I went to Lowes and bought coroplast where their signs department was. I then covered the coroplast with fleece so that Shiro wouldn't chew on the coroplast.


----------



## SApple (Jun 22, 2012)

:thumbup


----------



## wendymac (Jun 22, 2012)

Love the cage! Great job!


----------



## Ellie (Jun 22, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice and very cute. Looks just like our boy Finn all stretched out.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 25, 2012)

Beautiful cage!!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 25, 2012)

Love the fleece over the chloroplast idea. Agnes chews just a little bit only on one part so we might have to look into covering hers too.


----------



## EdwardForDaWeen (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh thanks, yeah Shiro would chew the coroplast also so I decided to put the fleece over it!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 26, 2012)

very nice setup!


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jun 26, 2012)

I want to make one!!!


----------



## LaylaLop (Jun 27, 2012)

Mine would pee on the fleece.. They like fabric better than litter as a toilet >.>

Maybe a ramp to the 2nd level instead of hop-up platform? My guys always end up at the highest point in their cages!

Looks good though!


----------



## KieraKittie (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks very nice, hope you have a top to cover that one section, I had mine open and it was two tiles high and my Mini rex climbed right out over night.. Thankfully I keep a baby gate up to section off the room so he didn't get outta the bunny room.


----------

